# daylight flos+cool white



## djsmokey (Oct 15, 2006)

how ye doing all ive got 2 cool white tubes 4 foot 35watt each and 2 daylight tubes 4 foot 35watt each in the same fixture over my plants at about 3'' away from the tops i was just wondering is this ok or should i just have the same spectrum?usually i just use a 400watt hps for the whole grow thought i'd give flos a try for veg for better results.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you'll be fine with the daylight tubes, although I think that the cool white gives you more lumens. and you can probably move 'em down an inch closer if you have proper ventilation. Hope this helps.


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 15, 2006)

ok thanx.would it be ok to use the 2 together?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 15, 2006)

By two do you mean the HPS and the fluorescent lights? I'd say yeah, get all the light on them that you can!! As long as you can keep the temperature under control....


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 15, 2006)

no the cool white and the daylight together


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2006)

mixing the tubes will be fine.IMO.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 16, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I think you'll be fine with the daylight tubes, although I think that the cool white gives you more lumens. and you can probably move 'em down an inch closer if you have proper ventilation. Hope this helps.


 
I think 6500k is what you want, or daylight bulbs for vegging.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2006)

Thought I'd throw in a chart for this thread. Everyone answered you questions great. I like to mix them myself. I find covering the spectrum more gives me better results. but thats just me. but have done veg with just daylight just fine as well.


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 16, 2006)

thanx guys ye all helped me out a lot.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 18, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thought I'd throw in a chart for this thread. Everyone answered you questions great. I like to mix them myself. I find covering the spectrum more gives me better results. but thats just me. but have done veg with just daylight just fine as well.


 
You are the man, Mutt.  So I switched to mix of 6500k and 3000k, babies seem to be happy.


----------

